# למה חתולים נעלמים?



## שובי דובי בה (14/8/10)

למה חתולים נעלמים? 
החתול שלי (מסורס) אצלי כבר 7 שנים, חי בחוץ ובבית. הוא נעלם שלשום
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  פעם אחרונה שראיתי אותו הוא ישן בחצר ומאז לא חזר.. הוא רגיל לבוא כל בוקר לאכול ולישון בלילה בבית ופתאום הוא לא בא! בדקתי בכל הרחוב שזה האזור היחיד שהוא מסתובב בו, ולא מצאתי אותו אז הוא לא נדרס. הוא חברותי רק אלינו אז לא יכול להיות שהוא נכנס לבית של מישהו אחר. אני גרה במושב קטן ומכירה את כולם, אין פה אנשים שמתעללים בחתולים. לאן הוא יכול להעלם? למה? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אני מאוהבת בחתול הזה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 למה לחתולים יש קטע שכשהם רוצים למות הם נעלמים?


----------



## enat06 (14/8/10)

מהנסיון שלי.. 
חתול שנמצא בסביבה בקביעות ונעלם, בד"כ קרה לו משהו, זה יכול להיות החל מכלב שהבריח אותו/חתול אחר שהבריח אותו במריבת טריטוריה, ועד פציעה וכ"ו, יתכן שהוא מסתתר, יתכן שהוא נפצע, חשוב מאוד שתחפשי אחריו באופן אקטיבי ולא תחכי שיחזור בגלל שיתכן והוא זקוק לעזרה..


----------



## lilu31 (14/8/10)

לא מסכימה. 
גם אחרי סירוס, זכר נשאר זכר ויש לו צורך לפעמים לצאת למסע. כל החתולים הזכרים שהיו להוריי צעדו יום אחד לעבר הלא נודע (בעקבות מעבר דירה או לידת ילד), בניגוד לנקבות שגם כשהן פראיות ונעלמות לשבוע תמיד חוזרות.


----------



## dimitrygo (14/8/10)

שני הזכרים המסורסים שחיים קבוע אצלי בחצר 
לא יוצאים ממנה רחוק, מקסימום לחצר סמוכה.


----------



## תל אביב 10 (14/8/10)

כך גם אצלנו ואני מקווה לא להיות מופתע


----------



## יצורה (14/8/10)

יכולות להיות כל מיני סיבות 
אצלנו נרשמו כמה היעלמויות חריגות של כמה ימים. אחת מהן הייתה כשסיד היה פצוע (הרגליים האחוריות נתפסו בחוט תיל), כך שהוא כנראה לא יכל לחזור. כמה היעלמויות נרשמו כשהחתולים "נעלבו", למשל כשהבאתי גור אומנה הביתה. אחת היתה כשמשהו באיזור הפחיד אותם. אחרי יום העצמאות לפני שנתיים, סנדי נעלמה (למרות שהייתה בבית בעת הזיקוקים) וחזרה אחרי יומיים. וכמה מהן פשוט לא מוסברות. סנדי וסיד נוטים להיעלם לכמה ימים ללא סיבה נראית לעין, חוץ מלגרום לי להתקף לב.


----------



## שובי דובי בה (14/8/10)

הוא חזררררר../images/Emo13.gif../images/Emo6.gif../images/Emo13.gif 
תודה לכולם. היום בבוקר הוא חזר!


----------



## enat06 (14/8/10)

איזה יופי כיף לשמוע! ../images/Emo13.gif


----------



## תל אביב 10 (14/8/10)

../images/Emo48.gif איזה כיף


----------



## שובי דובי בה (15/8/10)

בעקבות ההעלמות העלתי השערה 
יש לי שני חתולים זכרים מסורסים. שניהם מסתובבים רק ברחוב פה ולא יוצאים למסעות. כבר קרה מקרה בו אחד החתולים שלי נעלם וגם חזר אחרי כמה ימים, ואותו דבר קרה לחתול השני.  האם יכול להיות שמישהו לקח אותם וזרק אותם באיזור רחוק ולקח להם מספר ימים לחזור הביתה? בהתחלה חשבתי שאולי מישהו הכניס אותו אליו הביתה, אבל הוא לא חברותי ממש לאנשים אחרים, וחוץ מזה הוא לא היה חוזר הביתה רעב ועייף. מה האינטרסט של מישהו לזרוק רחוק מכאן? למה הם מפריעים? מה אפשר לעשות חוץ מלסגור אותם בתוך הבית? (לא אפשרי ממש..הם אוהבים להיות בחוץ)


----------

